# [solved] NetworkManager decided my WLAN is Unavailable?

## Negated Void

This was probably broken by an update. It worked great for a long time.

I run KDE and use NetworkManager. It still works fine for eth0.

I have "iwlwifi" and running "iw dev wlan0 scan" works great.

Any guesses what's wrong? :X

[edit]

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start
> 
> wpa_supplicant   | * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...
> 
> wpa_supplicant   |/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant: error while loading shared libraries: libnl-3.so.201: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Yup, that's it. Reemerged wpa_supplicant and all is well. [/edit]

----------

